# Crawlspace Wall Insulation & Vapor Barrier Project w/ PICS (attaching foam to cinder)



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Either will work. 

Be sure to have earplugs. 

I am not a fan of the ramsets when you don't know how the brick/masonry wall will hold up to the driven fastener.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use the PFM style.
http://rodenhouse-inc.com/brand/owenscorning/


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Joe, a Ramset might blow the block apart- or at least a few chunks from it.
Be sure to lay/fasten the plastic with some slack as it seems to shrink over time- also may want to leave top 2" of FB off for termite inspection, unless you are positive none there. They burrow through the foam to the wood floor system undetected; http://www.termites101.org/termite-basics/termites-by-region

Use the scrap FB with the plastic facer facing outward to insulate the rim joists and stop any summertime moisture ingress there- canned foam perimeters after caulking the wood joints.

Gary


----------

